
Kaitai Struct: declarative binary format parsing language - okket
http://kaitai.io/#what-is-it
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14175037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14175037)
(13 comments)

